# Corsair psu series



## macho84 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi Guys  i have seen may psu series from corsair from cx, tx, hx, rm, ax , axi

A- series digital and platinum plus 7 yrs
rm-quiet series & modular-5yrs
hx, - modular gold rated-5yrs
cx,- value series
cs-modular value series
gs- gaming series

But the point here is what ever warranty it holds does it hold for the actual usage.

Say a PSU is loaded 50% most of the time for 3 yrs  would the life gets extended for another 3 yrs apx

Or say psu loaded 100% high chances it gets off close to 3 yrs. 

Also the series is bit quiet costly when going up from cx to axi

Pour your inputs and suggestion .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 12, 2014)

macho84 said:


> But the point here is what ever warranty it holds does it hold for the actual usage.
> 
> Say a PSU is loaded 50% most of the time for 3 yrs  would the life gets extended for another 3 yrs apx
> 
> Or say psu loaded 100% high chances it gets off close to 3 yrs.



Yeah!! they should even extend the warranty based on the days we havent used the system at all (which is 0% load on PSU?). 

PS:: Purely sarcasm intended.

If you are in anyway trying to understand the price difference, most of it you already know and stated it in your own post. But if its only that "warranty funda" of yours need a discussion, I think this thread must be moved to chit chat.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 12, 2014)

stop reading so much on the internet. 

you already have a GS800. whats is your worry and query?


----------



## macho84 (Mar 13, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> stop reading so much on the internet.
> 
> you already have a GS800. whats is your worry and query?



my average load consumption is 170 on idle and 380 previously when using gtx 560 ti and now it bumped to 490 watts  on full load. 

Being i heard that a psu with 80 % efficiency is assumed that 80 watts is actual wastage and it just need 400- 410 wattas. 

Also when a psu is tested not sure when and how it will go off. Say it might include the suge, voltage fluction and overheating. 

As most psu are able to protect itself on these. I just wanted to know since i have 8 months i sell it off and get a 650 watts hx or tx or rm series. 

need your inputs.


----------

